# Urgent Message!!! STOLEN SNAKES



## NCR (Mar 2, 2007)

I am based in surrey and over the last 24 hours have had several snakes stolen from my collection, the following snakes that have been taken are

1.0 Anery dawf boa 08
1.0 Hypo Arabesque het albino BCI 08
1.2 DH Snow BCI 09
1.0 Coastal Carpet 08
0.1 Royal Python 09

If you see or hear any information about someone selling or having these animals as new or get offered these cheap please contact me, this is highly urgent and I'm deeply concerned as the Coastal Carpet is mid way through treatment from an RI and this will damage anyone elses collection. I'm really upset that they have gone missing and would greatly appreciate any help or any information, thanks so much. Nick.

call this number:07904360402 
or email me at: [email protected]


----------



## sugarbunny891 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is devestating news  I am based in Surrey and will keep a look out , try going to your local paper x


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

DAMN.. so sorry to hear that... have you any idea who took them .. i take it you have contacted the police....???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

why would some :censor::censor: steel those beutyfull snakes

all they had to do is buy thier own those :censor:


keep an eye out on the web and add trader they will sell them to make money and ring them up asked them were they got them if they sound
strange like o i got them from my erea 

then go to the police 

i would do that 

i am so gutted for you 

i wish i could help but i am at no use 

sorry buddy

regards matt


----------



## sugarbunny891 (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe post this on all the sections of this website or ask members to put a link to this on there Siggys? The more people aware the better.


----------



## lukeyboi (Aug 10, 2009)

any idear how they got them?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Thats terrible - are you a Shop though?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

my original post from this thread has not been included... WHY !?!... 

as said earlier...
post some/any pics that you may have of these animals on this thread
ALSO, get copies of those pics, and give to ALL local reptile outlets...

thieving little low-lifes !!!

*Ears to the ground people, find them !!!*


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

thats nasty that b:censor:s hope you get them back ,have you got any pics or pattern details to help


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

How did they steal them, are you a shop or personal home?


----------



## NCR (Mar 2, 2007)

**

They were all taken from my shed outside, and as you can see they are worth some money! I am however completely devestated over this, but thankyou again everyone that has been helping and I will upload my pictures as soon as I find my usb! Nick.


----------



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

I think we have lost our babies forever... :'(


----------

